# Glock G35



## The Dude (Dec 29, 2010)

I purchased a Glock G35 yesterday and now I'm just waiting on it to come in. However now I'm second guessing myself, because all I here G35's used for is competition. I want to use mine for plinking but I would also like to think it's a good HD and tactical gun if modified correctly, is this a one trick pony or is it a flexible gun?


----------



## deeHKman (Feb 5, 2011)

The Dude said:


> I purchased a Glock G35 yesterday and now I'm just waiting on it to come in. However now I'm second guessing myself, because all I here G35's used for is competition. I want to use mine for plinking but I would also like to think it's a good HD and tactical gun if modified correctly, is this a one trick pony or is it a flexible gun?


No worries some LEO's carry them. It would be a great gun for all your purposes. I have the 24,34 and a new 35 myself. Great guns i'm certain you will be thrilled with the 35 most are.I have left all mine stock.
Congrat on your soon 35.


----------



## The Dude (Dec 29, 2010)

deeHKman said:


> No worries some LEO's carry them. It would be a great gun for all your purposes. I have the 24,34 and a new 35 myself. Great guns i'm certain you will be thrilled with the 35 most are.I have left all mine stock.
> Congrat on your soon 35.


Well that makes me feel better, hopefully it dosent take to long to ship, and I'm waiting for my gssf membership pack to come in.


----------



## Witchgrass (Jan 8, 2011)

*G35*

I'll take it if you don't want it.


----------



## deeHKman (Feb 5, 2011)

The Dude said:


> Well that makes me feel better, hopefully it dosent take to long to ship, and I'm waiting for my gssf membership pack to come in.


The GSSF pack might take about a month. Your 35 i know several who shoot comp. and HD and just plinking around. I sure like mine alot its a great shooting .40, d


----------



## EliWolfe (Nov 20, 2010)

It is Glock. It has very accurate long barrel. Is all good!!!
Eli


----------



## The Dude (Dec 29, 2010)

Sweet, I can't wait to get it. I hope GSSF dosent take a month. I also stopped dipping so I plan on spending tht extra cash on ammo every week, put it to good use.


----------



## Prin_C (Jun 20, 2011)

I just bought one myself for competition purposes and I am very impressed with it. I have been reading about it being snappy and stuff, well when i tried mine it shot like a breeze, to my surprise. I even did a black and white shoot with it with 20 rounds and a maximum score of 200points under competition conditions. I scored 182 for my first try. Trust me, this is a gun that's a good buy.


----------



## rgrundy (Jul 16, 2011)

I've got one and carry it alot. It's very accurate and shootable. I shot it today and managed a 2 inch group at 40 yards offhand. It has a Fulcrum trigger and a Glock 6.5mm steel sight on the rear and a Tru-Glo fiber-optic front sight. Get rid of the plastic adjustable sight first thing because you can't get a consistent sight picture with it. I also have 9mm and 357 SIG Lone Wolf barrels for it. I shoot it in competition too. Great tough pistol.

Stage 3 USPSA 11 26 2011 - YouTube


----------



## Prin_C (Jun 20, 2011)

I wanna make a few modifications to the G35. I wanna change the plastic guide rod and get the heavy duty tungsten guide rod. The trigger system is good but if necessary, will change to make it break quicker. Then I will change the glock sights to get the Warren competition sight system. I will also get a Dawson Magwell for it to enable me to make quicker mag changes. I have read that these changes will make my G35 in better form.


----------



## rgrundy (Jul 16, 2011)

Any improvements you make to the trigger or the sights are what will give you the best bang for your buck. The guide rod and magwell is nice though. Sounds like you intend to have some fun! Enjoy.


----------

